# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها من القرآن

## عماد البيه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


الحمد لله رب العالمين و به نستعين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد و على آله و أصحابه و تابعيه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين. 

و بعد ,,,  


قال تعالى "وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا * حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الْأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الْأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلَائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلَابِكُمْ وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الْأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا * وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا" - النساء: ٢٢ـ٢٤  


روى البخارى فى صحيحه ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ "‏لا يجمع بين المرأة وعمتها ولا بين المرأة وخالتها" 

رواه أيضا مالك فى الموطأ 

و كذا روى مثله مسلم فى صحيحه و أحمد فى مسنده و النسائى و الترمذى و أبى داود فى سننه من حديث أبى هريره و بن ماجه عن أبى سعيد الخدرى. 


من المعلوم كما اتضح من الأحاديث الصحيحة أنه لا يجوز الجمع - فى الزواج - بين المرأة و عمتها ولا بين المرأة و خالتها. 


المسألة هنا هى أين تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو المرأة و خالتها فى آيات سورة النساء السالف ذكرها خصوصا أن الآيات لم تكتفى بذكر ما يحرم من النساء بدون حصر بل إن الله تعالى قال بعد ذكر ما حرم "وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ" و المعنى الواضح هو أحل لكم كل ما سوى ذلكم هذا مما يدعوا إلى البحث فى هذا الشأن للجمع بين الآيات و الأحاديث. 


قد يقول البعض إذا كان معلوما للجميع تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها عند السلف و الخلف فما الداعى إذن للخوض فى هذه المسألة. و الجواب أنه بالرغم من أن البحث فى هذا الأمر لا يضيف حكما فقهيا جديدا و لا يلغيه لكنه هام جدا فى تثبيت قاعدة أصولية و هى أن السنة مفصلة لمجمل القرآن و مفسرة لعمومه و لا تكون مخالفة أو معارضة له إلا بما يثبت من النسخ سواء نسخ آية لآية أو آية لحديث أو حديث لحديث - و لا يصح أن ينسخ حديثا آية. 


كما أنها تثبت قاعدة أخرى و هى أن النصوص تأتى بما يوافق قواعد اللغة التى يفهمها من يتحدث العربية فقد ذكر الفقيه الأصولى الإمام إبراهيم بن موسى الغرناطى المالكى الملقب بالشاطبى فى كتابه "الموافقات فى أصول الشريعة" أن لسان العرب مترجم عن مقاصد الشارع إذن فلابد من الأخذ فى الإعتبار قواعد اللغة ليس فقط فى معنى المفردات و لكن أيضا فى الصيغ و التراكيب المعروفة أو المفهومة عند العرب فاللغة هى مفردات و تراكيب فلا ينبغى صرف النص إلى معنى بعيد جدا لا يفهم من النص و توجيه أدوات الإشارة و الضمائر فى النص إلى أشياء أخرى لم تذكر .فيه فقط لإثبات فكرة أو حكم ما معروف مسبقا. 


و القواعد الأصولية هى بمثابة الأسس التى بناء عليها يتم استنباط الأحكام الشرعية و الترجيح بين الأقوال و المذاهب المختلفة فكل أحكام الفقه هى جزئيات تعمل فى محيط القواعد الكلية للأصول و لا ينبغى أن تخالفها. 

و من هنا تأتى أهمية هذا المبحث إذ أن الحيثية الأصولية التى سيتم بناء عليها فهم هذا الحكم تصلح بالتالى لأى حكم فقهى آخر. 


نعود إلى موضوع البحث و لنستعرض ما جاء من أقوال بعض المفسرين فى هذا الشأن: 



تفسير بن كثير: 

وقوله تعالى " كتاب الله عليكم " أي هذا التحريم كتاب كتبه الله عليكم يعني الأربع فالزموا كتابه ولا تخرجوا عن حدوده والزموا شرعه وما فرضه . وقال عبيدة وعطاء والسدي في قوله " كتاب الله عليكم " يعني الأربع وقال إبراهيم " كتاب الله عليكم " يعني ما حرم عليكم . 


*وقوله تعالى " وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم " ما دون الأربع وهذا بعيد* . 


. والصحيح قول عطاء كما تقدم 


*وقال قتادة : وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم يعني مما ملكت أيمانكم* وهذه الآية هي التي احتج بها من احتج على تحليل الجمع بين الأختين وقول من قال : أحلتهما آية وحرمتهما آية. 

إنتهى كلام بن كثير. 


تفسير القرطبى: 

قرأ حمزة والكسائي وعاصم في رواية حفص " وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ " ردا على "حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ " . الباقون بالفتح ردا على قوله تعالى : " كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ".  


*وهذا يقتضي ألا يحرم من النساء إلا من ذكر , وليس كذلك ; فإن الله تعالى قد حرم على لسان نبيه من لم يذكر في الآية فيضم إليها , قال الله تعالى: "وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا" [ الحشر : ٧ ] . .....* 


..... وقد قيل : إن تحريم الجمع بين المرأة وعمتها وخالتها متلقى من الآية نفسها ; لأن الله تعالى حرم الجمع بين الأختين , 


*والجمع بين المرأة وعمتها في معنى الجمع بين الأختين ; أو لأن الخالة في معنى الوالدة والعمة في معنى الوالد .* 


*والصحيح الأول ; لأن الكتاب والسنة كالشيء الواحد ; فكأنه قال : أحللت لكم ما وراء ما ذكرنا في الكتاب , وما وراء ما أكملت به البيان على لسان محمد عليه السلام.* إنتهى كلام القرطبى . 



تفسير الطبرى: 

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم أن تبتغوا بأموالكم } اختلف أهل التأويل في تأويل ذلك  


*فقال بعضهم : معنى ذلك : وأحل لكم ما دون الخمس* أن تبتغوا بأموالكم على وجه النكاح .  


ذكر من قال ذلك : حدثنا محمد بن الحسين , قال : ثنا أحمد بن المفضل , قال : ثنا أسباط , عن السدي :  

*{ وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم } ما دون الأربع* أن تبتغوا بأموالكم . 


حدثنا ابن وكيع , قال : ثنا أبي , عن سفيان , عن هشام , عن ابن سيرين , عن عبيدة السلماني : 

*{ وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم } يعني : ما دون الأربع .*  


*وقال آخرون : بل معنى ذلك : وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم من سمي لكم تحريمه من أقاربكم* .  


ذكر من قال ذلك : حدثنا القاسم , قال ثنا الحسين , قال : ثنا حجاج , عن ابن جريج , قال : سألت عطاء عنها , فقال : { وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم } قال : 


*ما وراء ذات القرابة* , { أن تبتغوا بأموالكم } . .. الآية .  


وقال آخرون : بل معنى ذلك  


*{ وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم }: عدد ما أحل لكم من المحصنات من النساء الحرائر ومن الإماء* .  


ذكر من قال ذلك : حدثنا محمد بن بشار , قال : ثنا عبد الأعلى , قال : ثنا سعيد , عن قتادة في قوله : { وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم } قال : ما ملكت أيمانكم . قال أبو جعفر : وأولى الأقوال في ذلك بالصواب , ما نحن مبينوه ; وهو أن الله جل ثناؤه بين لعباده المحرمات بالنسب والصهر , ثم المحرمات من المحصنات من النساء , ثم أخبرهم جل ثناؤه أنه قد أحل لهم ما عدا هؤلاء المحرمات المبينات في هاتين الآيتين أن نبتغيه بأموالنا نكاحا وملك يمين لا سفاحا. إنتهى كلام الطبرى. 


و الآن تعليق على هذه الأقوال: 


القائل أنها دون الأربع أو الخمس فهذا تحكم بلا دليل فأين هو ذكر العدد فى الآيتين حتى يعود عليه لفظ الإشارة فى "ذلكم"؟ من المعروف و البديهى أن أداة الإشارة فى الكلام لابد أن تعود على شئ ورد ذكره فى الكلام أو يفهم من سياقه أما أن يقال أن أداة الإشارة تشير إلى شئ غير ظاهر فى الكلام فهذا خطأ بين و هو يشبه قول الشيعة الإمامية أن لفظ الإشارة "هذا" فى قوله تعالى "وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ" أنه يشير إلى على بن أبى طالب , فأين هو ذكر على فى الآيات حتى يشار إليه؟ إذن فهذا قول لا يصح. 


و أما القائل أن " وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم" يعني مما ملكت أيمانكم فكيف ذلك و بقية الآية تقول "فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً" أى آتوهن مهورهن فالأجر هنا هو المهر كما قال القرطبى: 

والأجور المهور ; وسمي المهر أجرا لأنه أجر الاستمتاع , وهذا نص على أن المهر يسمى أجرا. إنتهى كلامه 

و المعلوم أن ملك اليمين ليس لهن مهر , إذن القول بأن معناها ما ملكت الأيمان غير صحيح. 


القول بأنها ما وراء ذات القرابة فيه تعميم فليس كل ذات قرابة محرمة و إلا لزم تحريم إبنة العم و إبنة الخال لأنهن من الأقارب و هوغير صحيح. 


و أما القائل { وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم }: "عدد ما أحل لكم من المحصنات من النساء الحرائر ومن الإماء" فيه تحكم بلا دليل أيضا لأنه مرة أخرى لم يرد ذكر "العدد" فى الآيتين. 


أما قول القرطبى: 

"وهذا يقتضي ألا يحرم من النساء إلا من ذكر , وليس كذلك ; فإن الله تعالى قد حرم على لسان نبيه من لم يذكر في الآية فيضم إليها , قال الله تعالى: "وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا" [ الحشر : ٧ ] " 

و قوله أيضا: 

"لأن الكتاب والسنة كالشيء الواحد ; فكأنه قال : أحللت لكم ما وراء ما ذكرنا في الكتاب , وما وراء ما أكملت به البيان على لسان محمد عليه السلام" 


فلا يخفى أن فيه إقحام لكلام غير موجود بالآية و تحميل النص ما لم يحمله فمن أين يفهم أن " ما وراء ذلكم" تضم "ما أكملت به البيان على لسان محمد عليه السلام "؟ مرة أخرى أداة الإشارة هنا فى "ذلكم" لابد أن تعود على شئ ورد ذكره أو يفهم من سياق الكلام و الحديث الذى صح عن النبى بالنهى عن الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها لا هو ورد فى الآيتين و لا يظهر فى السياق لأنه لو جاز قول هذا لأصبح الباب مفتوحا أمام كل من يريد إثبات شئ فى القرآن بالقول بأن الآية تشير إلى كذا و كذا و يأتى بكلام بعيد لا يفهم من السياق و بالتالى لا يثبت الدين و تكثر بذلك الفتن كما هو حاصل فى زماننا نسأل الله أن يقينا شر هذه الفتن. 


و القائل "والجمع بين المرأة وعمتها في معنى الجمع بين الأختين" 

فليست المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها كالأختين فهناك فرق واضح 


و القائل " لأن الخالة في معنى الوالدة والعمة في معنى الوالد" يبدوا حسنا و يخلوا من الإضطراب اللغوى لكن يظل فيه إشكالا و هو لو كانت حكم الخالة هو الأم فلماذا إذن ذكر الله تعالى الخالات فى المحرمات بعد أن ذكر تحريم الأمهات فلو كان كذلك لاكتفى بذكر الأمهات. 


و الأصوب فى هذه الأقوال هو قول أبو جعفر في تفسير الطبرى حيث قال "وأولى الأقوال في ذلك بالصواب , ما نحن مبينوه ; وهو أن الله جل ثناؤه بين لعباده المحرمات بالنسب والصهر , ثم المحرمات من المحصنات من النساء , ثم أخبرهم جل ثناؤه أنه قد أحل لهم ما عدا هؤلاء المحرمات المبينات في هاتين الآيتين أن نبتغيه بأموالنا نكاحا وملك يمين لا سفاحا" 

فهذا كلام منضبط بقواعد اللغة و الفهم الواضح الذى لا لبس و لا تكلف فيه. 

لكن يظل السؤال قائما كيف يكون الجمع بين الآيات و حديث تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها؟ 


إن الأمر يقتضى - ظاهريا - ألا يخرج عن واحدة من أربع: 


الأولى: أن يكون الحديث غير صحيح 

و بالطبع ذلك منتفى فالحديث صحيح الثبوت و خصوصا أنه ورد فى الصحيحين و نحن نؤمن بأن ما فى الصحيحين صحيح و من المعروف أن صحيح البخارى أصدق كتاب بعد كتاب الله تعالى و الحديث لا يصل إلى درجة الصحة حتى يستوفى من الشروط ما يمكن منه التأكد و الإطمئنان لثبوته عن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم و هى إتصال السند و العدل و الضبط لكل راوى من رواته و الخلو من الشذوذ و العلة. 


الثانية: أن يكون الحديث منسوخ بالآية 

و هذا لم يثبت و لم يقل به أحد من السلف بل الواضح أن الحديث جاء بعد نزول الآية. 


الثالثة: أن يكون النهى فى الحديث للكراهة و ليس للتحريم 

قال الشافعي : تحريم الجمع بين من ذكر هو قول من لقيته من المفتين لا اختلاف بينهم في ذلك . وقال الترمذي بعد تخريجه : العمل على هذا عند عامة أهل العلم لا نعلم بينهم اختلافا أنه لا يحل للرجل أن يجمع بين المرأة وعمتها أو خالتها ولا أن تنكح المرأة على عمتها أو خالتها . وقال ابن المنذر : لست أعلم في منع ذلك اختلافا اليوم , وإنما قال بالجواز فرقة من الخوارج , وإذا ثبت الحكم بالسنة واتفق أهل العلم على القول به لم يضره خلاف من خالفه , وكذا نقل الإجماع ابن عبد البر وابن حزم والقرطبي والنووي , لكن استثنى ابن حزم عثمان البتي وهو أحد الفقهاء القدماء من أهل البصرة وهو بفتح الموحدة وتشديد المثناة , واستثنى النووي طائفة من الخوارج والشيعة , واستثنى القرطبي الخوارج ولفظه : اختار الخوارج الجمع بين الأختين وبين المرأة وعمتها وخالتها ولا يعتد بخلافهم لأنهم مرقوا من الدين ا ه .  

(من سلسلة فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري – كتاب: النكاح – باب: لا تنكح المرأة على عمتها) 


فطالما كان جماعة أهل العلم و خصوصا السلف الصالح على حمل النهى على التحريم فلا تجوز المخالفة, فالإجماع هو أحد الوسائل الأربعة لمعرفة الأحكام الشرعية و هى: 

الكتاب (القرآن), السنة, الإجماع, القياس كما هو مقرر فى الأصول. 


الرابعة: أن تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها موجود فى الآية نفسها 

و هو إن شاء الله القول الصواب. 


دعنا نتأمل فى الآية: 

"حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَا*تُكُمْ* وَبَنَا*تُكُمْ* وَأَخَوَا*تُكُم* وَعَمَّا*تكُمْ* وَخَالَا*تُكُمْ**وَبَنَاتُ الْأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الْأُخْتِ* وَأُمَّهَا*تكُمُ* اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعن*كم* وَأَخَوَا*تكُم* مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَا*ئِكُمْ* ..." 


إن ما يلاحظ هنا جليا إستخدام "كاف المخاطب" فى كل المحرمات فى النص"أمهاتكم" "بناتكم" أخواتكم" "عماتكم" "خالاتكم" إلا فى بنات الأخ و بنات الأخت و كان مقتضى سير الآية أن يقال 

"و بنات إخوانكم و بنات أخواتكم" لكنه لم يقل هذا بل جاء بها مطلقة هكذا "و بنات الأخ و بنات الأخت" و يتضح ذلك أكثر أنه إستكمل بكاف الخطاب مرة أخرى بعدها "وَأُمَّهَاتك   اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعنكم وَأَخَوَاتكم مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائكم..." الآية. 


و طالما أن بنات الأخ و بنات الأخت جائت بصيغة مطلقة ليس فيها ضمير المخاطب فيصلح أن يكون المعنى: 

بنات الأخ سواء كان هذا الأخ لكم أو لأزواجكم 

كذلك بنات الأخت سواء كانت هذه الأخت لكم أو لأزواجكم 


فهذا معناه تحريم إبنة أخ الزوج و إبنة أخ زوجته و أيضا تحريم إبنة أخت الزوج و إبنة أخت زوجته. 


و تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و إبنة أخيها هو نفسه تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها لأن التى لها إبنة أخ تكون هى بالنسبة لها عمتها. 


كذلك تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و إبنة أختها هو نفسه تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و خالتها. 


و لله الحمد و المنة.

----------


## حمد

كلامك يلزم منه : تحريم عمة المرأة وخالتها بغير الجمع أيضاً
فانتبه

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3066

----------


## مولى النبي

أحسنت
أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عماد البيه

> أحسنت
> أحسن الله إليك


و إياك أخي الكريم

----------


## عماد البيه

> كلامك يلزم منه : تحريم عمة المرأة وخالتها بغير الجمع أيضاً
> فانتبه
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3066


معذرة لم أفهم ماذا تقصد! يا أخي كيف يمكن أن تقول تحريم "المرأة و خالتها" و في نفس الوقت تقول بغير جمع؟! المرأة هنا المقصود بها الزوجة يعني تحريم الجمع بين الزوجة و عمتها أو خالتها أما بدون جمع فلا مشكلة أصلا

----------


## حمد

أقصد أنّ استدلالك ، يلزم منه :
أن يحرم نكاح عمة المرأة ولو طلق ابنة أخيها .

----------


## عماد البيه

> أقصد أنّ استدلالك ، يلزم منه :
> أن يحرم نكاح عمة المرأة ولو طلق ابنة أخيها .


لا يا أخي بالطبع كلامي لا يلزم هذا لأني قلت أن بنات الأخ و بنات الأخت  تشمل ابنة أخيه و ابنة أخو" زوجته" فإن طلقها فلم تعد "زوجته" فلا مشكل عندئذ أن يتزوج عمتها أو خالتها

----------


## حمد

إذاً يجوز لي نكاح أم امرأتي بعد طلاق امرأتي !!

----------


## مولى النبي

> إذاً يجوز لي نكاح أم امرأتي بعد طلاق امرأتي !!


 {و أمهات نسائكم } ؟؟؟
هل نسيت ؟  :Smile:

----------


## عماد البيه

> إذاً يجوز لي نكاح أم امرأتي بعد طلاق امرأتي !!


أخي الكريم السنة قاضية للقرآن أي إنه إذا احتمل اللفظ معنيين قضت السنة لأحد المعنيين على الاخر , تحريم إحدى قريبات الزوجة قد يحتمل التحريم المطلق الذي تعنيه كتحريم أم الزوجة و قد يحتمل تحريم جمعها مع الزوجة كتحريم أخت الزوجة  و عمتها و خالتها و الأصل في التحريم أن يكون مطلق إلا إذا دل دليل على خلافه و هنا دل دليل على خلافه من السنة حيث بين الحديث الشريف عدم "الجمع" بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها فالأحاديث تفصل عموم القرآن و تفسر مجمله لكنها لا تعارضه و لا ينبغي أن تزيد على أمر جاء في القرآن بصيغة الحصر مثل الحالة هذه لأن الله تعالى قال "و أحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم" و بالتالى إن لم يكن جمع المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها ذكر في الآية فلا يخلو الأمر حينئذ من أن يكون إما الحديث معارض للقرآن و هذا محال و إما النهي فيه على الكراهة كما قال به قليل جدا من الفقهاء لكن إنعقد الإجماع ممن سواهم على خلافه و إما و الأولى أن يكون الحديث مفسر لعموم النهي في الآية على أنه ليس تحريما في المطلق بل في الجمع و هذا هو الأولى اعتماده

----------


## حمد

راجِع أخي  ما قاله ابن تيمية في الرابط السابق .

----------


## عماد البيه

> راجِع أخي ما قاله ابن تيمية في الرابط السابق .


راجعته أخي هو يقول بتحريم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها أو خالتها قياسا على تحريم الجمع بين الأختين لأنه اعتبر أنه أشد قبحا و هو تفسير لا بأس به لكن يعكر عليه أن الله تعالى عندما ذكر المحرمات بدأ بالأشد حرمة فالأدنى فذكر الأم ثم الإبنة ثم الأخت ثم العمة ثم الخالة و هذا يدل على أن الزواج بالأخت أشد قبحا من الزواج بالعمة أو الخالة فلا يلزم إذن تحريم الجمع بين المرأة و أختها أن يحرم الجمع بين المرأة و عمتها. 

و ما قلته أنت بأن التفسير الذي ذكرته سيكون معناه تحريم عمة المرأة مطلقا حتى لو طلق ابنة أخيها سينطبق أيضا على من قال بأن السبب هو أن الخالة في معنى الوالدة فمعلوم أن والدة الزوجة محرمة إلى الأبد حتى لو طلق ابنتها , و مع ذلك لو دققت في العبارة التي قلتها ستجد أني لم أقل أن معنى الآية كذا بل قلت "يصلـــــــــ  " أن يكون المعنى كذا فأنا بحثتها من ناحية لغوية أكثر فأنا لا أجزم أن هذا هو مراد الآية لكنها تحتمل هذا المعنى على الأقل لغويا

----------


## شريف شلبي

على كل حال - بحث جيد جداً
ولم يزل - منذ فترة - عندي اشكال في هذه المسألة وكيفية الجمع بين الحديث الصحيح ، وقوله تعالى وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم ، وأظن أن نتيجة البحث هي أحسن ما يمكن أن يقال في الجمع - فجزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## عماد البيه

جازاك الله خير و بارك فيك أخي الكريم
زادنا الله و إياك علما و تقى 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا آمين

----------


## يس الحاج

كلام جيد جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عماد البيه

و إياك أخي الفاضل أحسن الله إليك

----------

